# February contest winner



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a winner for the February photo contest. Claires Friend had the most votes so she gets to pick the theme for March.

So Congratulations Claires friend! Let me know what you want the next theme to be.


----------



## Toto's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!!  :bowl:  :bowl:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations Susan Marie and Erin!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

congrats on the win


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Erin looks so happy in that picture. She (and you) deserved the win.:smooch:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats, Erin looks so cute and happy in the picture!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY Erin and Susan Marie!!!! When I saw that picture and that smile, I just knew I had to vote for it. I love your Erin. But I have to say it was a great group of pictures. Some of the best I have seen.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats! So glad you won!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Erin and I are so thrilled that she won, very tough competition that's for sure. Thank you all for voting for her and thanks to everyone who posted a pic, they were all great! Since Erin thinks it's her job to make people smile, we would like to choose as a theme, pictures of you dogs that will make us laugh. (unless it's already been done recently).:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats. Great picture


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's! 

I like your next months picture theme. I have TONS of goofy Ike pics...they all make me laugh. Picking one will be difficult.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is better then the Oscars, Congratulations Claire's Friend and Erin!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Congratulations! Beautiful shot! ... pictures of you dogs that will make us laugh? That's gonna be hard to choose! 99.9% of my picture library is goofy Molly pics! :


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

*Congratulations..that is a true Golden in the snow picture..*


----------

